# اريد اسماء جميلة لتوأم أطفال ذكور !!!!



## طارق ابوحنا (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*اريد اسماء جميلة لتوأم أطفال ذكور , بعد فترة قريبة سوف يرزق أخي بتوأم أطفال و عندنا مشكلة في الاسماء , ومالي حدا غيركو .*[Q-BIBLE][/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## christin (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اسماء جميلة لتوأم أطفال ذكور !!!!*

*الف مبروك
ايه رايك في ريمون فادي
 ابانوب ابرام  جرجس مينا
سيمون جون
كفايه كده؟*


----------



## طارق ابوحنا (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اسماء جميلة لتوأم أطفال ذكور !!!!*

:smi420:


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اسماء جميلة لتوأم أطفال ذكور !!!!*

ممكن ماريو وماثيو .............اندرو واندريا ......... ستيفين وكيفين ...........فادى وشادى .........ايهاب ويوساب .........ولو لقيت تانى هقلك ومبروووووووك مقدماً .


----------



## Ramzi (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اسماء جميلة لتوأم أطفال ذكور !!!!*

مبروووك مقدماً
ويا رب يكونوا الاولاد بصحة ممتازة 
الرب يحميهم

الاسماء :close_tem

رمزي و رامز 
رامي و راني 
سائد و رائد
سيمون و ريمون
حبيب و نجيب
فراس و فارس
ليث و غيث
الياس و اياس
جان و جاك
جواد و مراد
باسم و بسام

ld:ld:ld:


----------



## الانبا ونس (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اسماء جميلة لتوأم أطفال ذكور !!!!*

*ماسيو ....يؤانس....ملير....هارفى .....​*


----------



## candy shop (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اسماء جميلة لتوأم أطفال ذكور !!!!*

الف مبروك مقدما

ويارب والدتهم تقوم بالف سلامه

عندى اسمين

كلاوديو      واندروا

بس ابقى قولنا اخترتوا ايه​


----------



## twety (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اسماء جميلة لتوأم أطفال ذكور !!!!*

ممكن ياسييييييدى

مايير و بيير

والف مليوووون مبرووووووك مقدما

والف سلامه لوالدتهم مقدما


----------



## nonaa (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اسماء جميلة لتوأم أطفال ذكور !!!!*

ممكن مارتن وماتيو
او بافلي و وابرام
وتقوم بالسلامه يا رب​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اسماء جميلة لتوأم أطفال ذكور !!!!*

مبروك مقدما وممكن ديفيد و اوليفر


----------



## اني بل (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اسماء جميلة لتوأم أطفال ذكور !!!!*

ممكن 
داني & ديفيد

او

جوزيف & جوناثان

و ابقى قلنا اخترتوا ايه في النهاية​


----------



## christin (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اسماء جميلة لتوأم أطفال ذكور !!!!*

*افتكرت اسماء تاني
جوزيف وشارلي
هاني ومايكل وبيتر 
 كيرلس وشنوده وجورج*


----------



## مينا مريد (14 يناير 2009)

الف مبروك ويالاب والدتهم تقوم بالسلامة ممكن تسمو جيروم وجوليانو


----------



## عبير الإيمان (14 يناير 2009)

*ألف ألف ألف 
مبروووووووووووووك 

وإن شاء الله تكون الأم والأطفال بألف صحة وسلامة يااااااااااااا رب 

وما شاء الله 

ويا رب يكونوا حلوووووووين شاااااااااطرين مؤدبين قمورين 

يطيعوا البابا والماما وعمووو طارق

بمناسبة الأسماء 

أيش رأيك في أسماء مركبة 
يعني من أسمين أسماء حلوة وفريدة وجميلة 
تكون ما في حد قد أختاره من قبل 
يعني ممكن تدمج أسمين أعجبك وتطلع منه أسم روووووعه 

يعني المشكلة أنا مش معايا إلا أسماء بنات 
مثلا ً ممكن نطلع من أسمين ( أمل و بسمة ) 
نطلع ( بسمة الأمل ) 
عبق الزهور 
عبير الإيمان ... أحم هذا أسمي ويا ريت ما حد يأخذه 
لأن هذا الأسم هو في الحقيقة أسم أختي الصغيره 

ممكن 
أسد الأمة .و أسد الدين 

نور الحياة .. نور الأمل 

عبد الله ... عبد الإله 

مجد وأمجد وماجد ومجدي 

جوان ... لكن جوان أسم بنت معناه بداية الفجر 

ممكن حتى لو في أسمين أعجبوك تحاول تدمجهم يطلع أسمااااااااااء ولا أحلا ..

حلو التوائم أختار لهم أسماء قريبة من بعض ويا ريت يكون الإسمين حلوين علشان لما يكبر الأطفال 
ما يحس حد منهم أن أسم الأول أحلى من الثاني ...

عندنا لو كانوا مسلمين نسمي التوائم 
( الحسن والحسين ) 
أو ( أحمد ومحمد ) 

بس يمكن في عندكم أسماء أكثر 

ألف مبروك مرة ثانية 

وتحياتي ... ​*


----------



## مينا مريد (14 يناير 2009)

الف مبروك  جيروم   و   جوليانو


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (14 يناير 2009)

*كيرلس ومينا *
*جاك و جاستين*​


----------



## assyrian girl (19 يناير 2009)

tony and rony or jony if you want


----------



## MILAD_RONY (19 يناير 2009)

متاؤس                و امونيوس


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 يناير 2009)

*مبروك مقدما 
وسميهم  توني وبافلي 

تيمنا" بالقديسين انطونيوس  اب الرهبان وبولا اول السواح​*


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2009)

بول وجون

ربنا يخليه 

سلام المسيح


----------



## بسيم ماموكا (11 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن دومنيك


----------



## حبيبة حبيبي (11 سبتمبر 2010)

انطونيوس..وبولا


----------



## tasoni queena (11 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههه

الموضوع قديم زمانه سماهم والعيال عندهم 3 سنين كمان​


----------



## حبيبة حبيبي (11 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههه
هههههههه
هههههههه


----------



## نغم (11 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههه
ههههههههههههه 
وماذكر الاسماء الى اختارهم؟


----------



## Rosetta (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*يا حبايبي لاحظوا انه التوائم صار عمرهم 3 سنين و اتسموا خلاص :smile02
لانه المشاركة كانت في 09-24-2007​*


----------



## soso_angel (11 سبتمبر 2010)

بس اكيد في ناس تانية عايزة أسماء


----------



## dodo jojo (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*ممكن 
بافلى وباتريك
مارفن مينا
جورج جرجس
ماثيو مينا
و يارب الام تقوم بسلامه..اخوكى dodo jojo*


----------



## النهيسى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*أبانوب + يوليوس*​


----------

